# I'm Fussy About Clips



## recDNA (Nov 9, 2010)

I admit it ... I'm a perfectionist and that is _*not*_ a good thing.



Anyway it occurred to me today that I'm not 100% happy with any of my pocket clips. I'll list the criteria I would like a pocket clip to satisfy:



1) Deep pocket carry. No more than 1 cm protrusion above pocket.



2) Removable.



3) Reversible clip or bezel down.



4) No visible screws or bolts holding the clip to the body (ugly). Screws are an absolute no go for me. Completely excludes clip from consideration.



5) Matching color to body or plain titanium or stainless steel.



6) Good grip to pocket but not difficult to remove. (My C2 clip is difficult to remove from my jeans pocket. I have to open it a little to avoid tearing pocket.)



The closest thing I've found to my perfect clip is the Dereelight clip.



Do you agree with these criteria? 



Which flashlight clip is the closest to my specs ?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, at the moment I'm looking for a clip for a 1 X 18500 fivemega body with a Z41 tail and Z44 bezel. I'm going to put a 3 way Nailbender 2.8 amp P60 in there powered by an AW IMR18500. I want a pocket rocket but I don't like multiple led lights or drop ins. I tried the Solarforce clip but I hate it. It rotates freely and sticks out too far on both the clip side and the lanyard side.

I've given up hope on deep carry in this case. Is there a wire clip similar to the Dereelight clips that can be used? Is there ANYTHING other than the Solarforce clip that won't require drilling holes?


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 15, 2011)

recDNA,

Sounds like a nice set up. Is the Nailbender P60 an XML? I recommed McClicking the Z41 and putting a SS or Blk smooth or crenelated bezel on that Z44 for added protection.

Here are some options from a perfectionist to a perfectionist. I know how it is. 

It dont know what Solarforce Clip you have that rotates freely and sticks out too far on the clip side and lanyard side. But this one the Z44 head screws on and holds on to it tight and is a two way clip. This is the cheapest clip set up and is what I'm currently using at work. Its the only thing Solarforce my Surefires like, I want to make it Black. It will stick out more than 1 cm. 18650'd 6P NB XML T6 1A smooth reflector, Xeno SS Smooth Bezel, McClickied Z41










Here is my 6P with a Moddoo SS clip sandwiched inside a Z59 Clicky with Cryos Bezel and SS Crenelated Bezel Ring. The Z59 is a two piece and is taken apart with a snap ring plier. This is the deepest carry set up I have and what you are probably looking for. Z59 is a clicky and no McClicky is required.









Here is a C2 with a Cryos Blk. Bezel and Black Crenlated Bezel Ring with a Delrin Shroud with a SS Black Clip on a Z59 (clip is already screwed in and doesnt require drilling holes). This set up also allows the flashlight to tail stand. Also is a deep carry, but the Delrin Shroud might be bulky and you dont like screws. It will also stick out more than 1cm. The Z59 is a clicky so no McClicky is required.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2011)

I have the Solarforce combo clip and lanyard ring. I never tried it bezel up but bezel down it spins around freely. The lanyard holder sticks way out on the opposite side of the clip.

I'm not crazy about the Delrin shroud. My drop ins get too hot to safely tailstand. I suppose I could use it with a P91

I like the Moddoo clip on the Z59. I like the feel of the Z59 much, much better than the McClicky. I only have the soft press McClicky and I don't like it at all. I've never burned out any type clicky. If I toast the z59 Surefire will give me a new one but I haven't toasted one yet and I've always had 2.8 amp drop ins - MC-E, SST-50, now XM-L. I use the McClicky in a Z41 with my 4 amp Manafont XML in an L2p.

I wish that Moddoo clip would work with a Z41 too only because the Z41 is shorter than the Z59. 

Is there a link to a step by step explanation of how to take apart the Z59 and install the clip? I just went to Oveready and unfortunately the clip is out of stock but I have a Z59 so I intend to put that clip on it. Looks like an excellent solution. The price for the clip is too expensive IMO but I'll pay it to get the slim deep pocket carry. Thanks!

I wonder if I could sleeze into Home Depot and use a pair of their snap ring pliers just to open the Z59 then put them right back. You just put the clip ring in between and snap back together? Do you need to hammer them to get the pieces to snap back? My hands aren't that strong. I hope I don't break the Z59 - I never even heard of snap ring pliers before today. I had to Google to see what they look like!

Just to think this Moddoo clip has been available since 2009 and I had no clue. It was only $12 then too. Of course it costs more on Oveready.

PS - Love the looks of the Cryos bezel! :thumbsup:


----------



## gallonoffuel (Apr 19, 2011)

I am fussy about clips as well and when I couldn't find what I wanted I designed and had my own made up. They didn't come out exactly how I wanted, and I paid a LOT for them, but they suited my needs at the time. Sometimes you just need to either adapt to whats out there or start modding to get what you need.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought about getting a clip made for bezel down carry but I really like the looks of the Moddoo clip in the Z59 (my favorite tailcap). When Oveready gets more in stock I'll order at least one clip but if it works as well as it looks I my use the Z59 with that clip on all my 6P's. I bet it would be nice on a Z2 with the rings removed too. Maybe I'll see if I can trade a C2 for a Z2 with Z59 then add the Moddoo clip to the Z2.


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 20, 2011)

recDNA,

Thanks. Since you a perfectionist I would not sleeze in THD and try to rush this install. I dont know if there is a Harbor Frieght were you live but I got some Pittsburg Snap Ring pliers there for like $3 bucks, you dont need a Snap-on one. Also you probably would want the Z59 on the body so that the clip is lined up perfectly on one of the flashlight flats, so you will have to tighten it while keeping the clip in line and play with it a little to line it up. This install is eazy and you dont have to boil or bake the tailcap. The snap ring pliers come with different interchangable heads so you just need to find which one will work with the Z59, I found just using the head part without the pliers worked for me. If while installing you do slip and scratch the tailcap, use a sharpie or black nail polish to cover them.

The SS Moddoo tailcap I got back in 09 I think and it was considered the "Thin Run" and is longer than the one sold by OR. I use the Z58/Z59/HDS on my G2X. Oh and recRNA dont trade you C2 you'll regret it later from a Flashaholic to a Flashaholic and try the other Solarforce two way clip for know until the Z59 clip comes back in stock its cheap in price and you will like it.

Just for you recDNA. Here is my Z2 with the SS "Thin Run" Moddoo Clipped Z59 and 6PD Bezel









Here is the shorter Z58/Z59/HDS Black Clip next to the longer SS "Thin Run" Clip





Here is my G2X with the Black Z58/Z59/HDS black clip and GG&G TID on an AW 17670


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 20, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I like the Moddoo clip on the Z59. I like the feel of the Z59 much, much better than the McClicky. I only have the soft press McClicky and I don't like it at all.


 
The hardpress option is closer to the Z59 in feel:









recDNA said:


> Is there a link to a step by step explanation of how to take apart the Z59 and install the clip?


 
The points of the snap ring pliers fit into the holes that surround the boot. You use that to turn the top cap. The top cap must be unscrewed from the rest of the tailcap. This may require considerable torque and can be done with the lower 80% of the tailcap is a soft jawed vice. To keep the the vice from crushing the tailcap, its best to have it screwed onto a flashlight body.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 20, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> The hardpress option is closer to the Z59 in feel:
> 
> The points of the snap ring pliers fit into the holes that surround the boot. You use that to turn the top cap. The top cap must be unscrewed from the rest of the tailcap. This may require considerable torque and can be done with the lower 80% of the tailcap is a soft jawed vice. To keep the the vice from crushing the tailcap, its best to have it screwed onto a flashlight body.




Oh I see - *thanks* - I thought it snapped off. Yes, I should have selected the hard press. If I buy another McClicky I will. Maybe when your clips are in stock I'll send a Z59 to Oveready and have them install the clip. I don't have the vice or the pliers and I'm not very strong so it sounds like a scratch the cap and gouge my hand project! LOL

Hey - you don't have a deep pocket clip for the Z41 do you?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 20, 2011)

> Since you a perfectionist I would not sleeze in THD and try to rush this install. I dont know if there is a Harbor Frieght were you live but I got some Pittsburg Snap Ring pliers there for like $3 bucks, you dont need a Snap-on one. Also you probably would want the Z59 on the body so that the clip is lined up perfectly on one of the flashlight flats, so you will have to tighten it while keeping the clip in line and play with it a little to line it up. This install is eazy and you dont have to boil or bake the tailcap. The snap ring pliers come with different interchangable heads so you just need to find which one will work with the Z59, I found just using the head part without the pliers worked for me. If while installing you do slip and scratch the tailcap, use a sharpie or black nail polish to cover them.
> 
> The SS Moddoo tailcap I got back in 09 I think and it was considered the "Thin Run" and is longer than the one sold by OR. I use the Z58/Z59/HDS on my G2X. Oh and recRNA dont trade you C2 you'll regret it later from a Flashaholic to a Flashaholic and try the other Solarforce two way clip for know until the Z59 clip comes back in stock its cheap in price and you will like it.
> 
> Just for you recDNA. Here is my Z2 with the SS "Thin Run" Moddoo Clipped Z59 and 6PD Bezel



Thanks for taking the time and trouble to find exactly what I'm looking for and explain how to use it. Great pictures too. Either version of the clip looks good to me but since I'm going to use it with an 18500 body the shortest (still available version) seems best anyway. I think I'd like one on all my 6P's too. This could get expensive but when it is exactly what I want I don't mind as much. I'll save the $10 on the Solarforce clip I know I won't like (I don't like bezel up carry) and put it toward one of the Moddoo clips.

BTW, despite the screws the Delrin shroud clip looks really nice. The black screws blend in nicely and look like they belong. I just find it hard to press the clicky with the shroud installed and I don't like adding length to an EDC. In fact that is the one thing I don't like about the Z59 compared to the Z41. Z41 with McClicky is shorter and can take 3 - 4 amps in stride.

Hey Lou - what bad boy D26 have you got dropped in the Cryos bezel in the black C2?


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 20, 2011)

recDNA,

FYI the Solarforce clip is a two way here is a photo of it on 6P with a McClickied Z41. I know you said you dont want more than 1cm to stick out. I play legos a lot so I'm always changing modules between my MD M60, M61, M91 and Nailbender XMLs.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 21, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I should have selected the hard press. If I buy another McClicky I will.



McClicky boots are available separately and pretty easy to change. Just unscrew the brass ring and swap them out.




recDNA said:


> Hey - you don't have a deep pocket clip for the Z41 do you?


 
We haven't thought of a way to attach one. Please let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 21, 2011)

When your clips are in stock at Oveready I'll order one of the hard press boots to go with it. Any idea when more clips will be available?

The only way I can think of making a removable clip "deep pocket" is for it to go between tailcap and body and bend up before it bends down again like the 4sevens deep pocket clips. I don't know if that would work with a twisty though.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 21, 2011)

BIGLOU said:


> recDNA,
> 
> FYI the Solarforce clip is a two way here is a photo of it on 6P with a McClickied Z41. I know you said you dont want more than 1cm to stick out. I play legos a lot so I'm always changing modules between my MD M60, M61, M91 and Nailbender XMLs.



Oh...well it's not deep pocket but at least it's bezel down and easy to install. It doesn't rotate around freely?


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Oh...well it's not deep pocket but at least it's bezel down and easy to install. It doesn't rotate around freely?



No Its on tight it would kill me if it did rotate freely and scratch the knurreling. FYI I think I got it on eBay and I just checked and I didnt see them anymore.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

BIGLOU said:


> No Its on tight it would kill me if it did rotate freely and scratch the knurreling. FYI I think I got it on eBay and I just checked and I didnt see them anymore.


 
I found a dealer who has it for ten dollars. I'm still going to wait for the moddoo clip. My other type of solarforce clip rotates freely between the z59 tailcap and fivemega body. It may be comething about that particular config that causes the free rotation. Since both solarforce clips attach to the flashlight the same way I bet the shiney one will rotate too even though it doesn't with a surfire body. I tried putting an extra Oring in there and it stopped the rotation but broke the circuit.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Apr 26, 2011)

Moddoo clips available at Oveready today so I ordered one. Whether I can install it without breaking a z59 is open to question. We'll see.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 29, 2011)

OK, I found it. It's the perfect clip. Comfortable, secure, unobtrusive in appearance, deep pocket carry, no screws...perfect.

The flashlight below (Z44 bezel, Fivemega 1 X 18500 body, Z59 forward clicky, Manafont 4 amp 3 mode XM-L P60, AW IMR18500) is no beauty queen but it illustrates the utility of the Moddoo Z59 clip I was lucky I got a black one. Congrats to ElectronGuru on another fine product from Oveready - fast delivery too!


----------



## flatline (Apr 29, 2011)

recDNA said:


> 1) Deep pocket carry. No more than 1 cm protrusion above pocket.
> 2) Removable.
> 3) Reversible clip or bezel down.
> 4) No visible screws or bolts holding the clip to the body (ugly). Screws are an absolute no go for me. Completely excludes clip from consideration.
> ...


 
Look at the Lumapower Incendio (or bretheren).

1. check. about 1mm sticks out above your pocket
2. check. you can remove it.
3. check. bezel down
4. check. held down by a retaining ring
5. check (black clip, black light...this might be subjective)
6. check. easy to clip on, easy to remove, yet secure in my pocket or on my waistband

It's the first clip that I've actually liked.

-flatline


----------



## recDNA (Apr 29, 2011)

BIGLOU said:


> recDNA,
> 
> Thanks. Since you a perfectionist I would not sleeze in THD and try to rush this install. I dont know if there is a Harbor Frieght were you live but I got some Pittsburg Snap Ring pliers there for like $3 bucks, you dont need a Snap-on one. Also you probably would want the Z59 on the body so that the clip is lined up perfectly on one of the flashlight flats, so you will have to tighten it while keeping the clip in line and play with it a little to line it up. This install is eazy and you dont have to boil or bake the tailcap. The snap ring pliers come with different interchangable heads so you just need to find which one will work with the Z59, I found just using the head part without the pliers worked for me. If while installing you do slip and scratch the tailcap, use a sharpie or black nail polish to cover them.
> 
> ...



Hey Big Lou - Do you mind if I ask what drop ins you use in these setups?


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 29, 2011)

DNA Nice Photos. I like the FM 18500 set up. It is a beauty queen. The clip looks sick on it. Wow! I'm going to have to get me one now. My Z2 has a MD M61 and the G2X is stock. FYI I have the MD M60 and M61, but I recently become a Nailbender Drop-in Whore and been rocking his XMLs which work great and come in different speeds and smooth and op option reflectors. Cleared my In Box for PMs.


----------



## recDNA (May 21, 2011)

BIGLOU said:


> recDNA,
> 
> Thanks. Since you a perfectionist I would not sleeze in THD and try to rush this install. I dont know if there is a Harbor Frieght were you live but I got some Pittsburg Snap Ring pliers there for like $3 bucks, you dont need a Snap-on one. Also you probably would want the Z59 on the body so that the clip is lined up perfectly on one of the flashlight flats, so you will have to tighten it while keeping the clip in line and play with it a little to line it up. This install is eazy and you dont have to boil or bake the tailcap. The snap ring pliers come with different interchangable heads so you just need to find which one will work with the Z59, I found just using the head part without the pliers worked for me. If while installing you do slip and scratch the tailcap, use a sharpie or black nail polish to cover them.
> 
> ...


 
Can you actually get the clip to engage in your pocket with the grip rings in the way?


----------



## SemperAptum (May 23, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Do you agree with these criteria?


I totally agree. I've yet to find all these things in one flashlight.

FYI, for pocket knives, SOG Flash II's meet this criteria to the T. I've got 2


----------



## recDNA (May 24, 2011)

Please don't find another entire genre of money sucking beauties for me to fall in love with!

BTW, I notice I always have a space between the Z2 or FM 18500 body and bezel that these pics don't show. Is that because my drop ins are too long for the bezel to screw all the way down?


----------



## hank (Sep 4, 2017)

The moneygrubbers at PhotoBucket have spoiled all the pictures in this thread.

I'm also picky about clips, looking for sources. Any additions would be most welcome.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 5, 2017)

hank said:


> The moneygrubbers at PhotoBucket have spoiled all the pictures in this thread.
> 
> I'm also picky about clips, looking for sources. Any additions would be most welcome.


Wow you found an old thread. Not much of what is here is relevant anymore. Too bad about the pictures though.


----------



## wjv (Sep 5, 2017)

Reversible is nice, as is deep carry.

Don't care about color as long as it is something reasonable (not Hot Pink, Green. . . )

Don't care is it does/does not have screws. Screws lock the clip on more securely, but typically mean the clip is not reversible. But if it is lens down anyway, then I don't care. In fact, I almost prefer that the clip is screwed in.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 5, 2017)

wjv said:


> Reversible is nice, as is deep carry.
> 
> Don't care about color as long as it is something reasonable (not Hot Pink, Green. . . )
> 
> Don't care is it does/does not have screws. Screws lock the clip on more securely, but typically mean the clip is not reversible. But if it is lens down anyway, then I don't care. In fact, I almost prefer that the clip is screwed in.


I think I wrote that over 10 years ago. I actually prefer bezel down with screw on clip as well but with normal phillips head screws not some metric only found in eastern Europe weird *** inside out bolts I can't find a driver for!


----------



## wjv (Sep 7, 2017)

recDNA said:


> I think I wrote that over 10 years ago. I actually prefer bezel down with screw on clip as well but with normal phillips head screws not some metric only found in eastern Europe weird *** inside out bolts I can't find a driver for!



Typically a TORX type head. I found a set of wrenches at ACE for ~$10.00. Got them because most all of the knife makers use that same type of head on their screws/bolts.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 7, 2017)

wjv said:


> Typically a TORX type head. I found a set of wrenches at ACE for ~$10.00. Got them because most all of the knife makers use that same type of head on their screws/bolts.


It annoys the hell out of me. I have no other use for them. Why not a Phillip's head?


----------



## archimedes (Sep 7, 2017)

Phillips tend to cam out, under torque


----------



## wjv (Sep 8, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Phillips tend to cam out, under torque



Yup!

The TORX are far superior for those applications.

The driver set has a handle and 4 double sided bits. The bits fit inside the handle when not being used.

Thinking back I believe the set was ~6-7 bucks at the local ACE hardware.

(Knife is a Kershaw Cryo - Blackwash)


----------



## eh4 (Sep 9, 2017)

As far as clip go, I like deep pocket carry but the 3/4" above pocket with my H600w is acceptable. 
My main concerns with clips are that they remain secure, don't destroy my pocket very quickly at all, and that they don't bend out fail. 
My ZL clip is holding up great after several years now pocket carrying my H600w. 
I've got a Spiderco knife that I've only carried for half as many years and the clip is bent loose from catching on seatbelts, etc. Gotta get the right Torx head, remove it, bend, and reattach it. 
The clip on H style Zebralight clip however, performs as new. 
I do have it marine grade heat shrink tube reinforced though because I don't want the springy C clasp onto the light to ever come loose. With the heat shrink, the clip is so secure that the clip would bend without it detaching from the light, it's permanent unless I decide to cut it off.


----------

